
SRC 0.3 – ready for the adventurous - jessaustin
http://esr.ibiblio.org/?p=6511
======
cpach
Not having to create a new directory for every file that one wants to keep
under source control is pretty neat.

BTW, quite interesting that ESR’s blog posts get so low scores here:
[http://hn.algolia.com/#!/story/sort_by_date/prefix/0/esr.ibi...](http://hn.algolia.com/#!/story/sort_by_date/prefix/0/esr.ibiblio.org)

